# Hello... First post, and question.



## MMA52 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey everyone. New here, and this is my first post. Great forum so far and a lot of great advice. I have question about HGH.  I know tops color means very little, but for the sake of my post I'll be comparing generic orange tops vs grey tops. I received both from the same source. I noticed when mixing with bac water, the grey tops dissolve MUCH quicker than the orange tops. 

Though I didn't run any blood work, the oranges seemed legit. I got very stiff hands/wrists, felt great, and slept great. I was on RX Norditropin for 5-6 years so I'm familiar with the feeling of real hgh. I did my first dose of the grey tops today so nothing to report as of yet. 

I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts or experience with what the difference (if any) is with the dissolving rate of hgh. Thanks guys!


----------



## juuced (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to the board !   sorry I cant help with UG HGH.  I hear most of it is a rip off.  I stick to pharm grade but its keeping me in the poor house.

good luck.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 15, 2015)

So much hgh is faked with hcg.  A good cheap way to tell-go get a pregnancy test.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to the board brother


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 15, 2015)

That is why I always advise people to just go with a good ol' ghrp and ghrh combo.  Pretty much everywhere they have 98+% pure mass spec tested, and less then 1/4 of the price.  GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 No DAC is my favorite.


----------



## MMA52 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I haven't gotten around to the pregnancy test yet, but hopefully tomorrow. I really miss my RX Norditropin!  Use to get it for $40 a month shipped overnight to my door. yup!! 40 bucks a month. But my insurance stopped covering it and I'd go poor paying out of pocket for it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Apr 16, 2015)

Welcome, brother.


----------



## mickems (May 14, 2015)

Iris362812740 said:


> if you have interest in pharma grade HGH with low price. here is a professional HGH/IGF/peptides manufactory from China.



dude, what do you have 5 of the same posts? you sound like a broken record around here. is that the only English sentence you can speak?


----------



## wabbitt (May 14, 2015)

So much douchebaggery!  Way to hijack someone's thread tool.


----------



## HDH (May 14, 2015)

I've had them with different dissolving rates and the wafers looked different. Both were good. It's really best to know what you're running unless someone is running the mass spectrometry tests like Ezskanken mentioned for the peptides.

H


----------



## curtisvill (May 14, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> That is why I always advise people to just go with a good ol' ghrp and ghrh combo.  Pretty much everywhere they have 98+% pure mass spec tested, and less then 1/4 of the price.  GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 No DAC is my favorite.



I like this protocol, dosed 3 times a day at 100mcg of each per dose.  Add HGH to this and you are golden.


----------



## Marly27 (May 14, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> That is why I always advise people to just go with a good ol' ghrp and ghrh combo.  Pretty much everywhere they have 98+% pure mass spec tested, and less then 1/4 of the price.  GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 No DAC is my favorite.



No pharma can compete with the growth hormone our body creates.  I like that combo, it is very effective.  But I currently having a few people do before and after labs on GHRP w/ CJC W/Dac pinned 3 x daily.  The difference will be that when CJC w/dac binds to albumin it allows GH to bleed for a lack of better words in between it's pulses.  This is important when trying to increased systemic IGF-1 levels for the purpose of bodybuilding.

I think a good method could be utilizing mod-grf/GHRP during a cruise for a more "natural boost" (this will create a larger pulse) vs CJC W/Dac / GHRP for a blast.  However, the variable would be bulking vs cutting...if fat loss is the main goal the whole protocol changes.  Then it is beneficial to only utilize MOD-GRF/GHRP but bunching the doses closer together vs spreading them out.  This would allow one dose to start the lipolysis process while the other dose is ending that process, keeping the body in a "fat burning" state.


----------

